# what's a good piano bench for back pain?



## norman bates

I mean, besides obviously having a correct posture, is there anything to look for in a piano bench that could help for pain? Like, a bigger cushion or something like that?


----------



## pianozach

You could try a Steno chair. Basically an office chair sans armrests.


----------



## Krummhorn

A height adjustable one works wonders. If the bench height is too low I get pain in shoulders. Church piano I play has adjustable height bench with pad, and it also has slight downslope to the front.


----------



## pianozach

I'm actually pretty picky about bench height.

When the bench height is "just right" I have perfect posture. I also play better.


----------



## Krummhorn

pianozach said:


> I'm actually pretty picky about bench height.
> 
> When the bench height is "just right" I have perfect posture. I also play better.


I am the same with the organ bench height as well as front to back distance.

Kh


----------



## Michael122

Type of bench is no factor.
Some play on a chair from the dinner table; others, a bar stool.
Height of bench is a partial factor.
Obvious.
Keeping your back straight is the most important factor.
Doing so will lessen and typically will eliminate back pain; sure worked for me and enabled much longer periods of a single session at the piano.


----------



## Festus

Do crunches or sit ups as they will help strengthen your core and alleviate back pain.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I agree with that but would add a recommendation that you get advice from a fitness coach (or a doctor if you have any health issues) before starting.


----------



## Festus

You could also try wearing some type of back brace which helps keep your spine straight.


----------

